# [Casemod] Tt D3sk



## l3p (Apr 25, 2016)

Back again!

I was invited for the Thermaltake 2016 CaseMOD Invitational Season 1, such an honor!
Normally I prefer a scratch build but with the Thermaltake P5 I just couldn't ignore my idea for it 







Specs:

Intel Core i7-6700K
Asus Maximus VIII Formula
Asus Geforce GTX980 Strix (2x)
Asus ROG Swift PG348Q 34" 100Hz
Avexir Red Tesla 2666Mhz 16GB
Samsung 950 Pro 256GB M.2
Thermaltake Core P5 (2x)
Thermaltake  DPS G RGB 1250W Ti
Thermaltake Fully Liquidcooled

Enjoy!


----------



## l3p (Apr 25, 2016)

Lets kick off with the first big update 






Unpacking .. Awesome!






The P5's






480 Rads






Plenty of pump power.










Reservoirs






Lots of fans.






Cpu and Strix blocks






Not sure yet if and how much I will use it, but a bending kit 






It will be a mixture of PETG and nickelplated brass






All unpacked


















So shiny!






The gaming gear! Off course needed to complete a desk.






First steps, mounting the fans.






And sleeving the pumps.






Just trying to imagine myself how it would look.










Sawing mounting rails for the desk






Will be using regular shelve holders to mount the desk to the wall






The idea






More next time


----------



## l3p (Apr 27, 2016)

Today the hardware and modcave 






Best looking mainboard ever.






The power.






Avexir memory






Lovely ssd.






GPU power.






More power






Some shots together.















Cleaned up the modcave where it's all going to happen.


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 27, 2016)

subbed  l3p is best for desks  cant wait to see this progress.


----------



## peche (Apr 27, 2016)

envy is strong in me for that... 
hope your mod wil rock the competition sir, cant wait to se moar pics... i love Tt craps...

Regards,


----------



## l3p (May 1, 2016)

Thanks guys!

I planned the whole weekend for measuring, cutting, drilling, filing, sanding etc 


















Ahh yes .. what I've been waiting for!






One arm should be able to hold 63kg, I'm using 4 of them.






Not much left of the internals.






Bottom shot.






So lets cut! (tried the dremel once again .. screw that)


















Cover plate for right side of the desk where normally the mainboard goes














More filing needed






And holes






Also countersinking the PSU


















Sorry, I don't like stickers






Rads also more inside






More holes, drilling and sanding.






Just had to test the fans


----------



## Frogger (May 1, 2016)

Subbed   First Place??  Oops didn't mean to put a hex on


----------



## l3p (May 1, 2016)

More drilling, cutting, filing and sanding.






Came up with an little idea to bring 12V for fans, pump and lighting to the right side of the desk. 






Picked up the laminated glas panel for the Tt d3sk.






Also picked up something awesome to complete this desk setup 






Back to the 'powerbar'






2 molex lines directly from PSU to the right side.






Some wire management inside the P5






Test










Shortening the massive steel poles which will hold the glass panel.






I just found out where my safety glasses were 






Few to go.






Going to test the hardware without liquidcooling. Very excited!










I never thought about the ROG logo from the Asus PG348 ... normally it shines ON your desk ... 
I like the effect


----------



## PHaS3 (May 1, 2016)

l3p said:


> I never thought about the ROG logo from the Asus PG348 ... normally it shines ON your desk ...
> I like the effect


Oh my shit that looks amazing. l3p is definitely the king of desks!~!~!~!~!


----------



## l3p (May 5, 2016)

Thanks man 

Time to mount the blocks!






I always love these 






2 hours later.










I'm working with several controllers for fans and lighting and want to have them in groups.
Fans - Top lighting - Bottom lighting
Need multiple cables and extensions from side to side through the 'powerbar'






Like this










Also want some cable managements, all extra cable out of sight in the P5










Done!


----------



## l3p (May 7, 2016)

The loop. Finally! 

First some pads underneath the GPU's






And the first fittings and pipe










Works like a charm














Should become something like this.






But still lots to do.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 7, 2016)

FFS.........




wonderful stuff.


----------



## Frogger (May 9, 2016)

OMG Plumbing work to die for


----------



## l3p (May 13, 2016)

Haha thanks guys! 

And another update!
Almost used all the fittings.






But glad some extra are on the way.






So first some more cable management.






So also the Displayport, keyboard and mouse cable.










Done!






Checking if everything still works.










Also received a flowmeter to check out.






Funny mirroring seen from bottom.






I guess white isn't too bad either.


----------



## ERazer (May 13, 2016)

this dude


----------



## OneMoar (May 14, 2016)

I demand you stop being awesome right this second
its making us look bad


----------



## Devil-Walker (May 14, 2016)

My god . That's looks awsome.


----------



## jgunning (May 15, 2016)

Wow! Very impressive mate!! Love it!


----------



## l3p (May 21, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys, really appreciate it!


Finally the last fittings also arrived.






So I could finish the last part of the loop.














And testing if everything still works .. 






Time to fill it up






Always exciting 






Not a single leak 






Next thing is also very exciting ... is the hardware still working?






Awesome when you see on first boot "CPU Fan speed error detected"
That's good 






And so the glass panel goes up






Chair also fits perfectly  
One last small update and then ... final pics!


----------



## l3p (May 22, 2016)

Small extra before the final post.
Found some plexi from a previous project which will come to good use 






Sawing, sanding and polishing.






And done


----------



## l3p (May 24, 2016)

I want to thank everyone for following this project!
For me personally it was quite a challenge.
First of all because of the available free time I had next to my job and family.
But specially to create a 'Desk PC' below $400 of material. (2xP5 + tools + glass + mounting)
All this with standard tools like a jigsaw, drill, ironsaw, file and sandpaper.

So here's my contribution to the Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational 2016 Season 1















































































Finally I had 20 minutes to enjoy DOOM 














I tested all possible color combinations, my personal choice was Blue/Red, however I think many will like white too.





















ps. Should I make a little video too?


----------



## PHaS3 (May 24, 2016)

Your mods are always out of this world man  Thanks for sharing again. 

Please do make a vid


----------



## l3p (May 25, 2016)

Thanks!

Made something for all of you to check the other builds with their latest photos too 

If you want to leave a vote for someone (and with that be able to win a prize) I would really appreciate it 





Poll

Thanks!


----------



## l3p (May 28, 2016)

Because a lot of people seem to like white lighting too I made some extra photos.













I'm back to the promised video!


----------



## stinger608 (May 28, 2016)

Okay, here is the deal: 

You need to send all of this, including the chair, to me.........I expect it by the end of next week............Bhahahahaha 


On a serious note, this is simply amazing man!!!!!!! Its not a "mod" its a frigging work of art!!!!


----------



## l3p (May 28, 2016)

I would but shipping would be so expensive 

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## l3p (May 29, 2016)

Ok a last one


----------



## Devil-Walker (May 30, 2016)

That's my favorite color setup. Them white led fans with that little mix of red just makes it pop in an awesome way.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 30, 2016)

Is that tempered Glass on top?


----------



## l3p (May 30, 2016)

Yes, tempered 8mm safety glass


----------



## l3p (Jun 2, 2016)

As promised!


----------



## l3p (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks again every one!

Here's a last one


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 8, 2016)

Great vids thanks man  wonderful build as always.


----------



## l3p (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you too man


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 8, 2016)

I think I just wet myself.

This is just p0rn.


----------



## l3p (Jul 13, 2016)

I want to thank every one for the awesome support!
What a great day! Oh man!

Click below to check my new website too


----------

